# Help, setting-up Marineland timer



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

There's only one model by Marineland.

I just got it and the instruction is worthless. Which arrow?? There TWO of them ffs.
Someone w/ the same timer plz tell me how to set this thing up.

What I know so far: black area is night, white area is day and each grey click is 15 min.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Omg, no one has this timer??
It's like 10 buck or less online.

Im just confused as to how to determine the hour and how to set it up for 10 hr light.

Come on peeps


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Post a pic.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I've got a couple of those. Push down on the little bits where you want the light on, twist the arrow to the current time based on a 24 hour clock, and away you go. The sliding bit on the top is kind of stupidly set up; cover the clock for timed mode, cover the >-< symbol for forced on.

-Philosophos


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks, I get it now.

Freaking multiple arrows confused me.


----------

